
One power law to rule them all? - carey
https://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=43045
======
viburnum
I know what kind of process generates a normal distribution, but what about
power law and lognormal? I’ve googled for an answer and never found anything
(just found the formula for distributions, etc).

~~~
em500
"A Brief History of Generative Models for Power Law and Lognormal
Distributions":
[https://projecteuclid.org/euclid.im/1089229510](https://projecteuclid.org/euclid.im/1089229510)

~~~
viburnum
This is excellent. Thank you.

